# Boeing chews up ORACLE TEAM USA-71



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

MediaRoom - News Releases/Statements


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Inglorious end to a racing yacht...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Better than leaving it to rot.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

tdw said:


> Better than leaving it to rot.


True. Wish they could just mount it somewhere as a sculpture in a park....


----------



## LizaPhilips (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the news!


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been wondering whether all this carbon stuff we're building now would recycle. Makes me feel better about the bikes etc.


----------



## senormechanico (Aug 20, 2012)

So, how EXACTLY do they recycle that?
Burn out the epoxy leaving the carbon fiber or what?
It all reads so "green", but really?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

It's good to see yacht racing and aircraft building becoming greener.:wink


----------



## motoben (May 13, 2020)

senormechanico said:


> So, how EXACTLY do they recycle that?
> Burn out the epoxy leaving the carbon fiber or what?
> It all reads so "green", but really?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


I'm pretty curious about this too. I can't see ground or milled carbon fiber/resin being useful for much other than filler. If they used a thermoplastic resin, maybe there are more options?

I definitely support the environmentally conscious approach, but also wonder what the recycling process consists of and how effective it is.


----------



## motoben (May 13, 2020)

So my curiosity got the better of me and so I did a bit of reading. If anybody is interested, this article lays out how recycling of carbon fiber is currently performed and what the reclaimed material is used for:

https://www.compositesworld.com/blog/post/the-state-of-recycled-carbon-fiber


----------



## Krystian1 (May 30, 2020)

looks like they can burn of or use solvents to remove the resin then reuse the fiber.

https://www.compositesworld.com/blog/post/sustainable-inline-recycling-of-carbon-fiber#:~:text=Currently%2C%20the%20most%20common%20recycling,basically%20burns%20off%20the%20resin.&text=%E2%80%9CThe%20process%20uses%20solvolysis%20to,remove%20it%20from%20the%20fiber.

Thanks Motoban for the initial link that got me looking around.


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

Gosh, it would seem if she's obsolete for racing, someone could have made a nice cruising boat out of her....


----------

